# I Tokio Hotel e la svolta anni 80'



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2020)

Vi ricordate i *Tokio Hotel*? La band emo-pop tedesca divenuta famosa con il brano "Monsoon" (trattasi della traduzione del loro brano in lingua tedesca "Durch den Monsun") che aveva attirato tante ragazzine, ma che aveva scatenato l'ira di tutti gli appassionati di musica rock letteralmente furiosi per il loro successo in quanto lanciarono la moda emo? Bene, guardateli oggi, sono totalmente irriconoscibili confrontati all'epoca.

Il cantante *Bill Kaulitz* porta i *capelli corti e biondi* e la band è passata a *sonorità anni 80'*. Il loro ultimo lavoro "Dream Machine" datato 2017, pur non vantando il successo internazionale di tanti anni fa, ha ricevuto buone recensioni specie dai siti che si intendono di musica rock e che ha bocciato i loro album passati.

Nei post successivi alcuni brani del loro ultimo album "Dream Machine" ed il loro nuovo singolo Chateau che probabilmente farà parte del lavoro successivo che uscirà in futuro.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2020)

A livello di arrangiamenti qualcosa di figo c'è, però la voce del "cantante" rimane insopportabile. Onore però al fatto che cercano di provare a fare cose nuove, senza seguire le schifose mode trap che avrebbero potuto tranquillamente cavalcare per rimanere sulla cresta dell'onda.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2020)

Ancora vanno in giro??


----------



## fabri47 (18 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora vanno in giro??


Pochi anni fa hanno fatto un concerto a Napoli. Sono sicurissimo che, se avessero ancora tanto successo, non l'avrebbero nemmeno sfiorata  . Mi sa che non erano nemmeno in 100 lì dentro.


----------



## sacchino (18 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate i *Tokio Hotel*? La band emo-pop tedesca divenuta famosa con il brano "Monsoon" (trattasi della traduzione del loro brano in lingua tedesca "Durch den Monsun") che aveva attirato tante ragazzine, ma che aveva scatenato l'ira di tutti gli appassionati di musica rock letteralmente furiosi per il loro successo in quanto lanciarono la moda emo? Bene, guardateli oggi, sono totalmente irriconoscibili confrontati all'epoca.
> 
> Il cantante *Bill Kaulitz* porta i *capelli corti e biondi* e la band è passata a *sonorità anni 80'*. Il loro ultimo lavoro "Dream Machine" datato 2017, pur non vantando il successo internazionale di tanti anni fa, ha ricevuto buone recensioni specie dai siti che si intendono di musica rock che ha bocciato i loro album passati.
> 
> Nei post successivi alcuni brani del loro ultimo album "Dream Machine" ed il loro nuovo singolo Chateau che probabilmente farà parte del lavoro successivo che uscirà in futuro.




Sono solo il riassunto di Scialpi


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate i *Tokio Hotel*? La band emo-pop tedesca divenuta famosa con il brano "Monsoon" (trattasi della traduzione del loro brano in lingua tedesca "Durch den Monsun") che aveva attirato tante ragazzine, ma che aveva scatenato l'ira di tutti gli appassionati di musica rock letteralmente furiosi per il loro successo in quanto lanciarono la moda emo? Bene, guardateli oggi, sono totalmente irriconoscibili confrontati all'epoca.
> 
> Il cantante *Bill Kaulitz* porta i *capelli corti e biondi* e la band è passata a *sonorità anni 80'*. Il loro ultimo lavoro "Dream Machine" datato 2017, pur non vantando il successo internazionale di tanti anni fa, ha ricevuto buone recensioni specie dai siti che si intendono di musica rock e che ha bocciato i loro album passati.
> 
> Nei post successivi alcuni brani del loro ultimo album "Dream Machine" ed il loro nuovo singolo Chateau che probabilmente farà parte del lavoro successivo che uscirà in futuro.



E come dimenticarli, Monsoon era la colonna sonora dell'estate 2007 praticamente e noi freschi campioni d'europa


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2020)




----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E come dimenticarli, Monsoon era la colonna sonora dell'estate 2007 praticamente e noi freschi campioni d'europa



Quando penso alla lontana estate del 2007 mi prende un senso di nostalgia incredibile: Milan campione d’Europa, Italia campione del mondo in carica, esami di terza media appena conclusi! Come colonna sonora di quell’estate metterei “Umbrella” di Rihanna, che si sentiva praticamente ogni giorno.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2020)

Siano benedetti i fratelli Duffer per aver creato Stranger Things, che nel bene e nel male ha riportato in voga gli anni 80' contribuendo indirettamente alla diffusione del genere Synthwave (che sarebbe una sorta di evoluzione del synth-pop di quell'epoca). Qui in Italia purtroppo non c'è ancora chi ha il coraggio di provarci, forse i The Kolors se guardiamo il commerciale, ma già negli USA ci sono The Weeknd e Bruno Mars che nei loro ultimi lavori stanno riprendendo quel suono.

Ovviamente i TH nemmeno li considero, non sono un loro fan, anche se gli riconosco di aver voluto tentare un genere nuovo e migliore della roba che facevano. Ascoltatevi i Midnight, gli FM-84, tanto per fare qualche nome. Io sto ascoltando questo tipo di musica da poco più di un anno e me ne sono innamorato letteralmente.


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2020)

Sinceramente li preferivo come erano nel 2007, quell'album mi piacque, c'erano molte canzoni carine tanto che lo comprai. Io non sto a guardare il gruppo o il cantante se mi piacciono le canzoni compro l'album.

Questo nuovo album non mi piace proprio. Zero assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Quando penso alla lontana estate del 2007 mi prende un senso di nostalgia incredibile: Milan campione d’Europa, Italia campione del mondo in carica, esami di terza media appena conclusi! Come colonna sonora di quell’estate metterei “Umbrella” di Rihanna, che si sentiva praticamente ogni giorno.



Bruci la città di Irene Grandi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bruci la città di Irene Grandi



Sembra ieri. Il Milan di Ancelotti per me è più “presente” di quelli di Giampiattola, Gattuso, Montella, Brocchi, Inzaghi ecc, nonostante sia passata una vita.

Spero di non arrivare agli anni ’30 dicendo la medesima cosa col passato remoto che sembra più presente del presente.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bruci la città di Irene Grandi



Mi fai venire da piangere così!



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sembra ieri. Il Milan di Ancelotti per me è più “presente” di quelli di Giampiattola, Gattuso, Montella, Brocchi, Inzaghi ecc, nonostante sia passata una vita.
> 
> Spero di non arrivare agli anni ’30 dicendo la medesima cosa.



Verissimo: ci sono epoche più antiche che per un motivo o l’altro ci paiono più vicine di altre maggiormente recenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi fai venire da piangere così!
> 
> 
> 
> Verissimo: ci sono epoche più antiche che per un motivo o l’altro ci paiono più vicine di altre maggiormente recenti.



A livello sportivo, spesso mi sento come uno che è stato ibernato molti anni fa e si è appena svegliato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Sinceramente li preferivo come erano nel 2007, quell'album mi piacque, c'erano molte canzoni carine tanto che lo comprai. Io non sto a guardare il gruppo o il cantante se mi piacciono le canzoni compro l'album.*
> 
> Questo nuovo album non mi piace proprio. Zero assoluto.


Musicalmente non erano ne meglio, ne peggio degli Hoobastank o altri gruppetti emersi all'epoca ed ora scomparsi, soltanto che sono stati più paraculi, una volta che hanno visto che in Germania stavano tirando un pò, la band e in particolare il/la cantante (all'epoca quando li vidi per la prima volta al Festivalbar pensavo fosse una donna, giuro) si sono subito venduti anima e corpo alla major sfoggiando quei look ridicoli e facendosi scrivere i testi delle loro canzoni in inglese (si dice che non sapessero nemmeno cosa cantavano LOL). 

Diciamo che hanno fatto più danni a livello d'immagine, che sul piano musicale che alla fine era roba sentita e strasentita in radio, qualche pezzo brutto e qualche altro ascoltabile, ma comunque riciclato. Poi quando vinsero quel premio di MTV al posto dei Metallica, nacque proprio una guerra verso di loro che non fece altro che favorirli e all'epoca guardavo con piacere i video di Pino Scotto che li chiamava "f.ocio hotel"  . Mi ricordo anche che in Italia qualcuno seguì la loro moda, c'era una band chiamata dARI, che facevano veramente schifo, mammamia...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A livello sportivo, spesso mi sento come uno che è stato ibernato molti anni fa e si è appena svegliato.



Il milan è morto dopo la cessione di ibra e silva.
Quei due non andavano ceduti perchè ci sono giocatori che non rimpiazzi mai.
Sarebbe bastato anche non prendere big ma giocatori praticamente nella media poi in sede di mercato ma farli giocare assieme a quei due.
A testimonianza che il calcio non è il mercatino dove vendi x, compri y e domani è un altro giorno.
Prima del campo viene lo spogliatoio, prima dei piedi viene il carattere.
Come definire quella doppia cessione??
Sabotaggio???


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Musicalmente non erano ne meglio, ne peggio degli Hoobastank o altri gruppetti emersi all'epoca ed ora scomparsi, soltanto che sono stati più paraculi, una volta che hanno visto che in Germania stavano tirando un pò, la band e in particolare il/la cantante (all'epoca quando li vidi per la prima volta al Festivalbar pensavo fosse una donna, giuro) si sono subito venduti anima e corpo alla major sfoggiando quei look ridicoli e facendosi scrivere i testi delle loro canzoni in inglese (si dice che non sapessero nemmeno loro cosa cantavano LOL).
> 
> Diciamo che hanno fatto più danni a livello d'immagine, che sul piano musicale che alla fine era roba sentita e strasentita in radio, qualche pezzo brutto e qualche altro ascoltabile, ma comunque riciclato. Poi quando vinsero quel premio di MTV al posto dei Metallica, nacque proprio una guerra verso di loro che non fece altro che favorirli e all'epoca guardavo con piacere i video di Pino Scotto che li chiamava "f.ocio hotel"  . Mi ricordo anche che in Italia qualcuno seguì la loro moda, c'era una band chiamata dARI, che facevano veramente schifo, mammamia...



Da folli interrompere comunque il festivalbar!!!


----------



## unbreakable (19 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate i *Tokio Hotel*? La band emo-pop tedesca divenuta famosa con il brano "Monsoon" (trattasi della traduzione del loro brano in lingua tedesca "Durch den Monsun") che aveva attirato tante ragazzine, ma che aveva scatenato l'ira di tutti gli appassionati di musica rock letteralmente furiosi per il loro successo in quanto lanciarono la moda emo? Bene, guardateli oggi, sono totalmente irriconoscibili confrontati all'epoca.
> 
> Il cantante *Bill Kaulitz* porta i *capelli corti e biondi* e la band è passata a *sonorità anni 80'*. Il loro ultimo lavoro "Dream Machine" datato 2017, pur non vantando il successo internazionale di tanti anni fa, ha ricevuto buone recensioni specie dai siti che si intendono di musica rock e che ha bocciato i loro album passati.
> 
> Nei post successivi alcuni brani del loro ultimo album "Dream Machine" ed il loro nuovo singolo Chateau che probabilmente farà parte del lavoro successivo che uscirà in futuro.



qua l'unica svolta lha compiuta il chitarrista sposando heidi klum


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> qua l'unica svolta lha compiuta il chitarrista sposando heidi klum


Azz!  Ma ha 16 anni in più di lui...

Che poi il chitarrista sarebbe il fratello gemello di Billa, che probabilmente ha altri gusti  .


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2020)

Backstage del nuovo video sul rifacimento del brano "Monsoon" in tedesco (che compie 15 anni, 13 la versione inglese).





Dio mio  ... Quasi peggio di Achille Lauro qui in Italia a livello di gay trash.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2020)

A chi interessa questo è il video del brano in inglese, poi c'è anche quello in tedesco che è più o meno simile. Ottima produzione! Peccato per il """cantante""".


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate i *Tokio Hotel*? La band emo-pop tedesca divenuta famosa con il brano "Monsoon" (trattasi della traduzione del loro brano in lingua tedesca "Durch den Monsun") che aveva attirato tante ragazzine, ma che aveva scatenato l'ira di tutti gli appassionati di musica rock letteralmente furiosi per il loro successo in quanto lanciarono la moda emo? Bene, guardateli oggi, sono totalmente irriconoscibili confrontati all'epoca.
> 
> Il cantante *Bill Kaulitz* porta i *capelli corti e biondi* e la band è passata a *sonorità anni 80'*. Il loro ultimo lavoro "Dream Machine" datato 2017, pur non vantando il successo internazionale di tanti anni fa, ha ricevuto buone recensioni specie dai siti che si intendono di musica rock e che ha bocciato i loro album passati.
> 
> Nei post successivi alcuni brani del loro ultimo album "Dream Machine" ed il loro nuovo singolo Chateau che probabilmente farà parte del lavoro successivo che uscirà in futuro.



Si ma sarà dal 2016 che porta i capelli in quel modo, non capisco perché stia facendo notizia all'improvviso. A parte questo devo dire che al tempo ricevettero più m***a di quanta ne meritassero, un po' come toccò a Justin Bieber qualche anno dopo e così via. Ogni generazione vede un "musicista" tanto amato quanto preso di mira, in fondo Monsoon non era malaccio come canzone e anche negli ultimi album si trova qualche sonorità interessante.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Si ma sarà dal 2016 che porta i capelli in quel modo, non capisco perché stia facendo notizia all'improvviso. A parte questo devo dire che al tempo ricevettero più m***a di quanta ne meritassero, un po' come toccò a Justin Bieber qualche anno dopo e così via. Ogni generazione vede un "musicista" tanto amato quanto preso di mira, in fondo Monsoon non era malaccio come canzone e anche negli ultimi album si trova qualche sonorità interessante.


Ma infatti c'è moooooolto di peggio, vedi la trap oggi. Diciamo che all'epoca furono spacciati come fenomeno """rock""" ed MTV gli diede il premio come miglior gruppo Rock al posto dei Metallica e perciò si crearono gli estremi da una parte all'altra (per i metallari erano il peggior gruppo mai esistito e per le bm dei grandi). 

Come ho detto nei post precedenti, più che a livello "musicale" i danni veri li fecero a livello di immagine dove erano veramente inguardabili. Penso che siano una pop band senza infamia e senza lode, come ne esistono tante. Di certo non meritavano tutto quel successo, che hanno avuto solo perchè vestiti in quel modo, specie quello che canta.

P.S: Preciso che non sono un loro fan, pensavo si fossero sciolti ed un giorno per curiosità ho visto che sono ancora in attività con questo nuovo look  .


----------

